# bow and arrow on public land / aluminum shafts



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I have my bow on public land out of season?

Why do you use/don't use aluminum shafts?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes you can have your bow on public land. I use carbon arrows.Because I don't like the aluminum arrows.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool. Why dont you like aluminum is it the weight... I ask this question cause i was out shooting this weekend, and I broke two carbon arrows tring to get them out a a plastic barrel I was shooting.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> Cool. Why dont you like aluminum is it the weight... I ask this question cause i was out shooting this weekend, and I broke two carbon arrows tring to get them out a a plastic barrel I was shooting.


Yea that one reason and the other is if I miss and I would rather have the arrow brake then just bend and then try to straiten it out again. Plus I just don't like the way aluminum arrows fly.But that just me and there some people on here that still shoot the aluminum arrows and love them.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

pkred said:


> Cool. Why dont you like aluminum is it the weight... I ask this question cause i was out shooting this weekend, and I broke two carbon arrows tring to get them out a a plastic barrel I was shooting.


what brand arrows were you shooting??? I've shot my goldtips accidentally through a sheet of plywood and they were unscathed except for the vanes.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

to be honest I dont know they were the 35 dollar(for six) carbons form humphries in AF. The arrow penatrated well but any side to side flex on the shaft made it splinter. I did get one other arrow out successfully after I learned how easy they were to break. I'm on the cusp of buying new arrows and I want to stick with one kind. I dont have a lot of money so I can't afford high end arrows... This is why i was looking @ aluminum.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> to be honest I dont know they were the 35 dollar(for six) carbons form humphries in AF. The arrow penatrated well but any side to side flex on the shaft made it splinter. I did get one other arrow out successfully after I learned how easy they were to break. I'm on the cusp of buying new arrows and I want to stick with one kind. I dont have a lot of money so I can't afford high end arrows... This is why i was looking @ aluminum.


Go with gold tips. They are great arrows and are priced dang good.Shoot xt hunters or the pros.Gold tip just come out with a new arrow.give them a try.You can buy a half doz for around 50 to 60 bucks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> to be honest I dont know they were the 35 dollar(for six) carbons form humphries in AF. *The arrow penatrated well but any side to side flex on the shaft made it splinter.* I did get one other arrow out successfully after I learned how easy they were to break. I'm on the cusp of buying new arrows and I want to stick with one kind. I dont have a lot of money so I can't afford high end arrows... This is why i was looking @ aluminum.


That would make me very nervous. The older carbon fiber arrows had the potential of exploding per say. They recommend flex testing your arrows now and again looking for splinters and such. If one of those arrows were to explode it would be very painful, carbon fiber splinters all over the place.

I have shot gold tips for many years and have only had a couple break and those were all user error, i.e. rock.  :mrgreen:


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll look into the gold tips. I have plenty of user error arrows i have laid to rest too. :wink:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would also highly suggest you stop shooting plastic barrels because it won't matter what arrow you are shooting they are going to be damaged. Get yourself a decent target and your arrows will last a long time. I would suggest a yellow jacket broadhead and field point target. I have found they are the best target for the money.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL, that is a good point, we were just out messing around not target pratice. I use a free target made of a cardboard box stuffed with plastic pallet wrap. Works great I had to duct tape the box back togeather because i have shot the thing from every side soooooo many times. I dont have problems when I'm taget shooting. I did shot a trophy ridge meat seeker thru that plastic barrel and then into a couch, then an old office chair a bunch of times. Lets just say I was very impressed how well that brodhead stood up to all that abuse, still works perfect. If that broad head can put a hole in an animal like it did that couch, should be a real short blood trail. That arrow did not break either. just the ones I "bent" to get out of the barrel.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> I would also highly suggest you stop shooting plastic barrels because it won't matter what arrow you are shooting they are going to be damaged.


+ 1.075


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

carbons are cool becaust they're either straight, or they're not. (broken if not) well i guess aluminums are straight or not too haha.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I shoot Goldtips because while they come in a dozen, you only need one. :lol: 

Goldtips are tough, way more durable than aluminums.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I switched to carbon arrows when I started shooting 3-D leagues/tourneys because they are more durable, IMHO. Having said that, when I drew my LE elk permit om 2008 I went with the 'old' 2315 Easton shafts. They are straighter, and my broadheads flew better on them than on the 5575 Gold Tips. Both have their pros/cons, so go with what you are comfortable with.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I shoot Easton Axis arrows...smaller diameter, tighter groups...I haven't had a single arrow break since I switched from Goldtips...
As for Alum....search the net for carbon vs aluminum videos...they show the arrows being released from the bow in slow-motion. The aluminum shafts bend and twist all the way to the target and then wobble back and forth as they "try" to penetrate. The carbons come out with 2-3 flexes and then straighten out all the way to the target. They then penetrate smoothly.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I shoot carbon but the aluminum's sure come out of the 3d targets better.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

jackrabbits and ground squirrels, yotes are never out of season. So you're not going to have a problem ever having a weapon on public land unless it specifically says no weapons/no hunting.

I use aluminum in my compounds for a very simple reason.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy shiz, how did that happen? :shock:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

flex test


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> flex test


+1


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

If you shoot carbons and do quite a bit of practice shooting, it is a necessity to flex test them. I know on Gold Tips they have a reminder printed on the arrow itself. I have broken a few carbons on rocks and things, but the worst was when I robin hood'ed an arrow completely up the shaft of my first arrow, I had to get a knife and whittle the carbon fibers off to use the other arrow... I didn't think it was so cool as other do I guess.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

littlebuck said:


> I shoot carbon but the aluminum's sure come out of the 3d targets better.


Full Metal Jackets... /thread.

 Its what I use... durable, small diameter, heavy, but lots of energy. Its not entirely about how fast you're shooting. 8) Oh... and they work out of recurves too, just ask Fred Eichler.


----------

